# Equine cremation Devon/Cornwall... preparing for the worst :(



## JasperMilliePheonix (27 September 2016)

I'm preparing for the worst with my old boy. He is severely arthritic but has been well managed with Danilon but over the last week seems to be struggling more. As heartbreaking as it will be, I want to do whats best for him and I know that I will have to make a decision soon as I cant bare the thought of him suffering and putting him through the winter would be selfish. When the time does come, I would like to have him cremated and have his ashes returned to me. I'm just wondering what Cremation companies everyone would recommend and what sort of prices they charge. Thanks, Sian.


----------



## Poo Picker (27 September 2016)

Sally at Cremtor was amazing when I used her http://www.cremtor.co.uk/


----------



## JasperMilliePheonix (27 September 2016)

Thanks, I will have a look.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 September 2016)

Poo Picker said:



			Sally at Cremtor was amazing when I used her http://www.cremtor.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Ditto this. She dealt with my old boy after the vet had PTS by lethal injection.

I believe she also has a Slaughterman's Licence?? I have heard of some very positive feedback from people who've used her for the whole thing, i.e. PTS AND taking away the body for cremation. 

So so sorry you are in this position OP, it never gets any easier.


----------



## JasperMilliePheonix (27 September 2016)

That's good to know. It really doesn't get any easier, I have lost several over the years but I know this will be especially hard.. I got him at 5 months old and he is now 19, so he will leave a massive hole. I am devastated to be facing this decision but he is my best friend and I will do right by him.  Thanks for your help


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 September 2016)

So very sorry.........


----------



## JasperMilliePheonix (27 September 2016)

Thank you, I appreciate it x


----------



## Bosworth (2 October 2016)

Another recommendation for Cremtor. a lovely caring service. With very professional staff


----------

